# JavaScript-Cocoa-application



## iconara (Apr 22, 2002)

Ever since I started programming, I have loved the language JavaScript. It was one of the first languages that I learned and the one that I, besides Java, has used the most. With it's prototype-based inheritance and object-functions it's just the most flexible thing there is.

I have just realised that Mac OS X 10.1 enables me to write applications in JavaScript. This is the recipe:

1) Download and install JavaScript for OSA: www.latenightsw.com

2) Use your new friend AppleScript-studio (a.k.a ProjectBuilder) to create your application, with a real Cocoa-GUI.

3) Breath in the coolness of Apple (ehm, NeXT)



theo/iconara


----------

